# 50 year architectural shingles



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

i've looked carefully at the literature, internet and warranties from the manufacturers for 50 year architectural shingles but have not been able to find any good information on testing of these shingles for expected life. The manufacturers are careful to specify the 50 years only covers defects in workmanship for 50 years. When I called one manufacturer about expected life they were evasive and referred me to the warranty and would not discuss life. I know they are being careful to not say something that would open a lawsuit but it is not clear these shingles will last any longer than normal 3-tab frankly. Anybody have any data?

Jesse
Elite Roofing


----------



## emeraldstate (Apr 10, 2014)

My experience is that the quality of the shingles and the installation have more to do with the life of the shingle than the thickness, as are Architectural Shingles. The extended life is more of a marketing ploy than reality but the shingles do in general last longer. But I have not seen any evidence that these roofing shingles will last anywhere near 50 years.

Todd
Emerald State Exteriors


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

Your instincts on this are correct. So-called 50-year shingles are designed to hold up to the elements better than some other types of shingles, and they do come with a warranty for workmanship. However, using them doesn't mean that your roof will last you for the next 50 years. Installing a roof properly and using high-quality roofing materials will help to ensure that your roof lasts a long time, as will doing routine inspections.


----------

